# ENB - Eneabba Gas



## megla (7 March 2007)

Announcement today:

Observed coal seam thickness of 2.92 m SS1 at depth 402m; 2.28m SS2
at depth 390 m and 2.34m SS3 at depth 370 m were recorded.


I am assuming this is good. Anyone with mining knowledge able to interpret this better?

I am holding this one in hope...


----------



## megla (22 May 2007)

I know its not 'proper' to reply to my own post, but, is anyone else watching this stock? Because if you look at the share volume it certainly looks like I am alone...

It seems to be going on a very rough up trend at the moment, but I'm no expert and would like opinions from others. Particularly in light of todays announcement.


----------



## ta2693 (22 May 2007)

Is it coal company? 
Interesting, it seems to me all coal company could be a acquisition objects. 
Just guess and from past coal company's history. But I did not see any sign that acquisition is going to happen soon. 
The chart basically looks good.


----------



## Bushman (28 June 2008)

This is an interesting company - they are proposing to build a gas-fired power station in the Mid West iron ore region of WA! The power station will have a 168 MW capacity and be fed by CSM. 

Looks like ENB will be supplying the gas from its own CSM tenements which they are currently drilling for. 

V low market cap of $6m. Surely it would cost a shizen load to build a power station? But it is an emerging iron ore region so lets look of one of the up and comers tap them on the shoulder and say it is a good idea.


----------



## Bushman (19 January 2009)

Just reviewing some old CSM stocks quarterlies and note ENB booked 'other' gas revenue of $2.3m for the quarter. 

Quite handy and it has built up the cash position to $5m odd. Anyone have any idea what the $2m relates to? I guess the quarterly will reveal more.


----------



## Bushman (22 May 2009)

Not a widely followed stock but ENB has shown some strongish price movement of late. 

Announcement out today that the WA government has provided $4b backikng for the Oakajee iorn ore facility to service the mid-west market. It is ENB's business plan to provide a CSG-fired power station to provide cheap green energy to this emerging sector. 

It has to coal source but obviously will need to finance the substantial capex a power station will require.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

MC - $4.8m
SP - 3c
Shares - 160m
Options - 2.7m
Cash - $1.6m
*
UCG Project Update*
-Baseline monitoring well scheduled for September 2012
-Drilling recommended and approved by the Department of Water
-Next step in developing the first UCG project in Western Australia
-Potential to market the Sargon Project in China

Eneabba Gas wishes to advise that it has finalised plans to drill a baseline water monitoring well on its Sargon coal tenement which is currently scheduled for September 2012.
The Company has previously drilled and defined a JORC coal resource on its Sargon tenement of 194 million tonnes1 with an in-situ energy yield of 3,037 peta joules. This resource is based on a limited exploration programme and remains undefined to the south of the tenement which provides scope for a resource upgrade following further drilling.
RPS Aquaterra has been engaged to collect the initial baseline water data as well as conduct a second suite of permeability testing of the nominated aquifers. This work will provide a further understanding of the baseline groundwater environment on the Sargon tenement so any potential changes as a result of the proposed underground coal gasification (“UCG”) pilot burn can be documented and assessed. RPS Aquaterra has previously performed detailed assessments of the hydrogeology of the Sargon project, which has confirmed the suitability of the project area for UCG. The data collected from this assessment will improve the existing knowledge and modelling of the hydrogeology of the project area.
This latest groundwater review has been recommended and approved by the Department of Water and is a crucial step to ensure that the project receives state government approval.
Following the definition of the Sargon project as suitable for UCG, the Directors are currently searching for an investor or joint venture partner to provide the technical experience and funding to develop the project into a commercial UCG operation that could potentially supply feedstock to the Company’s nearby proposed Centauri- 1 Power Station.
The Directors are aware of strategic partnerships being formed between Australian energy / UCG companies and Chinese institutions and believe there is an opportunity to combine Chinese UCG industry experience with the Company’s knowledge of the Sargon UCG project area, developed over a number of years, in order to fast track development of the Sargon project into a world class UCG project.
Moreover, Directors of Eneabba have recently been to China to investigate opportunities, including possible joint involvements for the UCG project.
The Company will continue to update the market as the project develops.

*Sale of Remaining Inventory Gas Completed*
The Directors of Eneabba announce that Eneabba has finalised the sale of its remaining inventory gas, previously held under the Gas Swap Agreement between Verve Energy and Eneabba.
Following the receipt of the final sale instalment expected in the next two business days, Eneabba will have received ~$800k from the progressive sale of its inventory gas under the gas sale agreement, which was executed on 13 March 2012 as previously announced to the ASX. Gas inventory was sold at a premium to the gas price available from the Gas Swap Agreement.
With the addition of the gas sale proceeds, the Company is in a solid cash position which it will continue to use to develop the Company’s UCG coal and power projects and actively pursue new opportunities in the resources and energy sector.
Further to this, the Directors of Eneabba have been working to advance and market the Company’s projects and will provide an update of activities in the coming weeks.

The seel side on ENB is really weak, any spark from these guys could see considerable SP increase.
I am still bearish about UCG in Australia.


----------



## springhill (3 August 2012)

Company presentation
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120803/pdf/427tmh01klllt0.pdf


----------



## greggles (15 March 2018)

Eneabba Gas announced today that it will acquire two highly prospective lithium exploration projects in Argentina through the acquisition of Domingo Lithium. The Argentina projects are adjacent to and surround historical lithium pegmatite mining operations that produced spodumene concentrate grading between 6% to 8% Li20. To fund the acquisition 179,166,667 new ENB shares will be issued to the Domingo Lithium vendors. 

Eneabba Gas will also be raising $3 million in capital to support its exploration strategy post-acquisition. 100,000,000 new shares will be issued at 3c a share.

The ENB share price closed up 50% to 1.5c. Good gains today, but the share price will need to increase further from here to make that 3c capital raising issue price look attractive.


----------

